# Prayers needed for my elderly Neighbor



## bilgerat (Sep 25, 2016)

My elderly neighbor Frank was injured this morn while taking his daily walk, . I was headed to the store this morn , came around a curve and saw a man laying in the road and a woman running down her driveway . I stopped  and realized it was My neighbor Frank who is in his 80s. He was walking his dog on a leash and the dog saw another dog and ran towards it , Frank tried to hold on to the leash and the dog Yanked him forward and Frank fell hard and hit his head. Another neighbor came running out and we then realized  that frank was not breathing, we started CPR and neither one of us really knew exactly what to do. I checked for a heart beat and felt a weak pulse, I Held his head back and the other fellow did the breathing. after a few Mins we got him to take a few breaths then he stopped again, we continued for 5 or more mins and he finally started breathing again, by then the paramedics showed up and they loaded him up quickly and took him to the hospital., as the ambulance pulled away his daughter and her husband pulled up and we told them what had happened and they took off after them. I sure hope hes OK, he is a very nice man and always waves at everyone as he takes his walks.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 25, 2016)

We need more neighbors like you two!

I will pray for Frank.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 25, 2016)

That is awful to hear, prayers sent.


----------



## pine floor (Sep 25, 2016)

Prayers for the family. Thanks for people like yall, hope all is well in the outcome.

Keep us updated when you can.

PF


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 25, 2016)

Praying for him, his family and you also.  Thankful you were there to help may have made all the different.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 25, 2016)

Hoping he is ok too. Praying that he is.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 25, 2016)

Prayers added.  Hope he's ok.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 25, 2016)

Im going to call the hospital in the morn and check on him, Im also going by his house and check on the dog to make sure he has food and water


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 26, 2016)

I called the hospital and Frank is in stable condition in icu and is hanging in there, My neighbor spoke with his  daughter and she is there with him, she told him he has a breathing tube but the nurse said it was just to keep his airway open. please keep Frank in your prayers


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 26, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> I called the hospital and Frank is in stable condition in icu and is hanging in there, My neighbor spoke with his  daughter and she is there with him, she told him he has a breathing tube but the nurse said it was just to keep his airway open. please keep Frank in your prayers



Will do.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 30, 2016)

our prayers for frank!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 17, 2016)

How's Frank doing?

Prayers for him and you.


----------

